# Need suggestions on buying a cycle



## raksrules (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all,
    I need suggestions on buying a new cycle. My primary purpose is for office commuting which is around 15 Kms from my home. Please suggest me something. It should not be expensive. Infact i am looking for a sub 5k model. I can purchase the bike from Mumbai / Pune. The bicycle should be strong enough as i am a bit on the heavier side 
Someone suggested me the Raleigh brand. There are others like Trek etc but i suppose they are very much out of reach for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 10, 2008)

do u want to loose weight from cycling ? I am also planning the same ..
let me know ur purchase


----------



## raksrules (Dec 10, 2008)

^^Yes 

Can some please enlighten us on buying a cycle.


----------



## raksrules (Dec 12, 2008)

Koi kuch salaah mashaura do bhai !!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 12, 2008)

kya pata lagta hai ....cycle ki dukaan pe hee jana padega


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 13, 2008)

Look no Further.
Its a Hero Ranger Swing.

*www.herocycles.com/images/rs.jpg

Check this Site for futher details.
Source

Great for Workout and easy on the knees.


----------



## raksrules (Dec 13, 2008)

hey how much does this cost and how many gears does it have ?


----------



## nix (Dec 15, 2008)

well i think having gears will make your job easy and may not help to losing weight.. so i think its better you buy gearless. buy one with suspension tho...


----------



## devilinearth (Dec 15, 2008)

The cost is Rs.3200...it has got 18 gears..


----------



## din (Dec 15, 2008)

True, it is better not to use geared ones if you are planing for exercise.


----------



## confused (Dec 15, 2008)

devilinearth said:


> The cost is Rs.3200...it has got 18 gears..


u sure... coz i think prices have gone up...


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 15, 2008)

Actually geared bicycles r preferred for exercise over non geared ones


----------



## aakash_mishra (Dec 15, 2008)

Buy this one
Cost - No idea
Build- around mid 1880's


*i33.tinypic.com/2itr3q0.jpg

or 

*www.murugappa.com/news_events/press_releases/images/ladybird_splash.jpg




Jokes apart Hero Swing is a better cycle worth its money. I have used it for a year.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Dec 16, 2008)

aakash_mishra said:


> Buy this one
> Cost - No idea
> Build- around mid 1880's
> 
> ...




I had thought in your next post i will find a tricycle Mishrajee


----------



## aakash_mishra (Dec 16, 2008)

^^arey yaar he wants a cycle how can i post about tricycle


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 16, 2008)

if you want to ride for 15kms don't buy ranger swing..it will break your back...BTW how old are you? you might laugh at me but the old vintage hero royal cycle is the most comfortable cycle i've ever ridden..when buying a cycle check the distance of the handlebars from the seat if it is far away & you have to stretch your hands or lean down, you will soon start developing bach aches, the hero royal may look vintage but it offers the smoothest ride...i have one that belonged to my father when he was my age..more than 30 yrs old & its still working fine.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Dec 16, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> if you want to ride for 15kms don't buy ranger swing..it will break your back...BTW how old are you? you might laugh at me but the old vintage hero royal cycle is the most comfortable cycle i've ever ridden..when buying a cycle check the distance of the handlebars from the seat if it is far away & you have to stretch your hands or lean down, you will soon start developing bach aches, the hero royal may look vintage but it offers the smoothest ride...i have one that belonged to my father when he was my age..more than 30 yrs old & its still working fine.



*I agree*

its a great thought that you are want to use a bicycle : great because its pollution free ( both air and noise)

i would advise you to go for the yoTeen bike
*www.induselectrans.com/yo_teen.htm

visit the page and you will find the address of the dealer and cost details.
dont ignore because of the "teen" tag.
as you have already specified that you are slightly overweight and assuming that you have left cycling since last few years the yo bike would be a great choice as its electrical and you will be able to use the *electric mode* when exhausted after driving a few miles.

go electrical


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 16, 2008)

anuvrat_parashar said:


> *I agree*
> 
> its a great thought that you are want to use a bicycle : great because its pollution free ( both air and noise)
> 
> ...



now thats a very good idea.


----------



## raksrules (Dec 16, 2008)

I would prefer cycle only. I am 25 years old. So would like a cycle which also looks decent (you know what i mean). My dad had one of those vintage looking cycles and he used it for like 25 years and now his office peon is using it. It very very sturdy and long lasting. Even now at the age of 59 he is using a cycle. 

I had a check on few cycles but i have to tell you all that cycle prices have infact been inflated. They come no less than 5k for a decent 18 geared one. 
Cycles with disc brakes are cool but very costly (upward of 8.5k) and simply out of reach. I have hence zeroed down on hero or hercules. i will be going to budhwar peth in Pune here this weekend to have a look and buy them.

Any suggestions and any alternate place in Pune from where i can buy the same, then please let me know


----------

